# Dubai... We need to chill out!



## ragga

http://www.wikihow.com/Handle-Jealousy

Lets have every dubai resident/expat read this, it will relax the driving, relax the attitude and chill everyone out in this place. 

Everyday people's attitudes get worse and worse... everyone is stereotypical... i guess b/c its a business city, so everyone minds their own business...

lol I dont know... hows everyone doing here, i havent done any updates in a while?


----------



## fahed

You probably meant http://www.wikihow.com/Relax

and WTF is a Buddhist Toolbox !!


----------



## dubaiflo

:rofl:

moving from the US to Dubai was that bad rishi 

is it that bad for you? maybe you should print flyers?


----------



## Krazy

I find the UAE drivers to be a lot more "relaxed" than drivers in cities like Washington DC here.


----------



## docc

You should see some drivers here in Miami!


----------



## ragga

the move wasnt bad at all... however the arrogance/manner of certain expats is unbelievable. anyways, back to work!


----------

